# How to care for Wa handles and good sharpening tools to keep knives sharp?



## celbrise (May 13, 2017)

just got the geshi ginga from japanese knife imports never seen or used any knives with a wa handle before so of course it interested me in buying one. i was wondering 2 things. 1. can i use this knife right away out of the box or does it need to be oiled before use? 2. how do i properly care for these handles? i see people sanding them and oiling them but i mean what oils do i use, grit on sand paper, how often to sand handle and oil, etc..

also am looking for new wet stones i currently have a 1000grit wet stone that i use on occasion only. i want to sharpen my own knives more frequently at home and take better care of them but idk where to start. i also do not hone my knife atm. my old hone is rusted. could you please suggest some products? i am also wondering if a knife sharpening guide is best to use for a beginner or are those things not worth buying? 

i have a blue steel kiritsuke 10inch by shun and the gesshin ginga white steel #2 10in with the wa handle. i also have a mercer i think it's the gensis series that i don't really use anymore.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

you can use it right away... the handle only needs oiling (i use mineral oil and beeswax in a mix) when it looks/feels dry.  Sanding isnt necessary most of the time.  If anything is confusing, just give me a call at work (by the way, i'm Jon from Japanese Knife Imports).  I'd be happy to talk things through with you.


----------



## celbrise (May 13, 2017)

oh damn i didn't know you were jon lmfao. i really appreciate the call and letter in the box. i had one more question. will the handle stain when it comes in contact with juices from meats like steaks and short ribs?


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

it can... but treating it with mineral oil and beeswax regularly will help reduce staining... and if it does stain, light sanding can fix it most of the time.


----------

